# Rebel Charger Replica



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

I made my own Rebel charger this weekend. Couldn't afford an original. Made an extra one & put it on 3bay.
-fordcowboy


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

looks good!!! :thumbsup: at least you got the numbers on right mine was on backwards LOL..

Wes


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Cool Lendel!
Nice job fer sure.


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

I hope you can fix that # thing Wes thanks guys.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Looks like the real thing FCB (other than the red windshield). :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

I like it. Nice job. Dave.


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

The windshield isn't red - that's a reflection from the orange. It's smoke black.
--fcb


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

I love that car fordcowboy...nice one!










Bob...zilla


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Very nice looking for sure!
What do the originals go for on the bay?
I wonder how much yours will bring in?


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

fordcowboy said:


> The windshield isn't red - that's a reflection from the orange. It's smoke black.
> --fcb


 
Fooled me! :freak: rr


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Perhaps AW will present this in a future release (hint, hint).


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

I hope not iam try to sale one on e-bey now. i have two to sale.


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Okay, I've changed the picture. I took it outside so it looks a lot better. And no red windshield.
-fordcowboy


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

fordcowboy said:


> Okay, I've changed the picture. I took it outside so it looks a lot better. And no red windshield.
> -fordcowboy


oh yeah much better!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Where did you get the confederate flag decal? Randy.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

fordcowboy said:


> Okay, I've changed the picture. I took it outside so it looks a lot better. And no red windshield.
> -fordcowboy


Much better for sure. Pics outside always come out looking better. That is what I try to do with my Pay bay auction pics for an accurate view of my items.

Orange with the flag and #s like Aurora...that is off the hook man!

Bob...zilla


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

fordcowboy said:


> Okay, I've changed the picture. I took it outside so it looks a lot better. And no red windshield.
> -fordcowboy


Lendell, 
Sure does look better. Nice and glossy too. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Dave


----------

